# Connecting CO2 pipe to rhinox bubble counter



## Brianemone (Jan 19, 2007)

I have one of these bubble counters and I went to set it up last night but the clear CO2 tube that i got does not fit on the end, i tried heating the tube to mold it but it seems rather heat resistant. How do you attach the tube without letting co2 escape???

Also is there any thing i should do to prep a ceramic diffuser before use??


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

use co2 proof tubing from the regulator to the check valve and then use silicone or soft tubing the rest of the way.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

heating with a lighter seems to work for me with the tubing I got from John.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

These methods worked for me when trying to attach the tubing to glass diffuser's stem.

1) Heat tubing with fire or hot water to mold it onto the stem; or
2) Glass diffuser --> short airline/silicone tubing section --> check valve or hose connector --> C02 tubing

I would go with method 2 most of the time, since cleaning the glass diffuser each week is easier this way. No prep work is necessary to begin using the glass diffuser, though you can always give it a bleach bath before using it to remove any dust or particicles on it.

-John N.


----------

